# Mountains of Misery



## bucktales (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm signed up for my first 200k Memorial Day weekend this year. Its about 13k feet of climbing.

My question is for those who have done the ride before - did you stay at Virginia Tech or the Mountain Lake Lodge at the finish? Looking for recommendations on the best place to stay.


----------



## marquinhos (Nov 22, 2007)

The Mountain Lake Lodge is within riding distance of Blacksburg (~1:15) - if you're looking for a long weekend of riding and nothing else, the lodge would be great. 

Blacksburg does have some nice restaurants and the riding is great (you can find slightly flatter routes closer to the city too).


----------



## bucktales (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks! I am more trying to figure out what goes on after the ride. It ends at the Mountain Lodge, so it would be great to just end there, shower, and start partying . That said, that would require me riding my bike to the start in the morning, and I don't want to add any thing to the 200k I already have to do.


----------



## marquinhos (Nov 22, 2007)

The lodge is almost 4000ft and the start is probably less than 2000ft. It's a really fun descent - it might be cold on the Mountain at 7a.m. though...


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

More than likely there will be transportation to the starting line. The Lodge is one of the sponsors so I would be shocked if they did not provide some type shuttle for those staying there. You could call in advance and ask. The event provides wet cold towels at the finish as well as change tents so its not a problem to clean up after the ride. Maybe its not a shower but its plenty adequate. The Inn at VT is fairly expensive but there are other motels around that are decent - the Microtel in particular. 

I did not register quick enough this year so I'll have to wait till next year. I've ridden it three times and its a great route with a brutal climb at the end. I rode the century and not the double M. I probably couldn't make the double M now. Just too old.


----------



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

I'll be staying at the Inn at VT. Have you ever done this one before? The Mountain Lake climb seems like it will NEVER end after you've already ridden 119 miles. Party indeed. I'll be on the 200km route with you and happy to have someone to suffer with....


----------



## JimF22003 (Apr 30, 2009)

I've stayed at the INN at VT twice and some no-name hotel another time. It would be nice to stay at Mountain Lake. I really don't think there's a shuttle in the morning from Mt. Lake to the start in Newport, but I could be wrong. They have a shuttle at the end of the ride, but I don't think at the beginning. There's plenty of parking in Newport though, and you can even camp there if you want.


----------



## bucktales (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks all! I ended up deciding to stay at the lodge. It was a few more bucks but I think worth the convinience factor. VinPaysDoc - let me know what kind of kit you are wearing and I'll try to find you at the start.


----------



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

I'll be wearing a Bicycle, Toy, and Hobby kit from High Point, NC. I'll be on the 2004 Trek 5900. I'll likely finish somewhere around 8 hours and would love some company for the suffering. I have finished this double in 7:55 and 10:00+. I'm looking more to the 7:55 mark on this one based on weight, training, and experience (won't miss a turn this time).


----------

